
Rules for happiness (from a hacker who sold his company) - johnmax
https://medium.com/@snoopy2233/my-lifes-manual-for-happiness-from-a-hacker-who-sold-his-company-99ea9ef3c800
======
tyrex2017
for me rule 8 (mindfulness/meditation) has helped most. but all those rules
are easier written down than practiced. I would love to see a guide on how to
practice those..

~~~
johnmax
very true, need a study which shows which activities/rules are really
effective, including people-were-able-to-stick-to-them

